# Seite per Applet in einem bestimmten Frame öffnen



## -eL-baRto- (27. Jun 2004)

Habe folgendes Problem:
Für eine Webseite habe ich ein Dropdown Menü erstellt in dem man andere Seiten auswählen kann.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich es schaffe das die ausgewählte Seite in dem Frame Names "haupt" geöffnet wird


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--Verstecken für ältere Browser --
function surfto (form) {
	var myindex=form.dest.selectedIndex
	window.open (form.dest.options[myindex].value, "", "");
}
//-->
</script>

<form NAME="myform" target="haupt">
	<div align="center" style="width: 118; height: 163"><center>&
      <table border="0" cellspacing="1" width="25%" height="36"
	cellpadding="0">
	<tr>
		<td width="24%">
          <div align="left"><p align="center">
            <applet code="fphover.class" codebase="./" width="175" height="34">
              <param name="color" value="#000080">
              <param name="hovercolor" value="#0000FF">
              <param name="textcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
              <param name="effect" value="fill">
              <param name="font" value="Helvetica">
              <param name="fontstyle" value="regular">
              <param name="fontsize" value="12">
              <param name="text" value="3 falsche Antworten streichen">
              <param name="target" value="_self">
              <param name="url" valuetype="ref" value="joker_a_2_v.htm">
            </applet>
	</div>
          <div align="left"><p align="center"><applet code="fphover.class" codebase="../" width="175" height="34">
  <param name="color" value="#000080">
  <param name="hovercolor" value="#0000FF">
  <param name="textcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
  <param name="text" value="2 falsche Antworten streichen">
  <param name="font" value="Helvetica">
  <param name="fontstyle" value="regular">
  <param name="fontsize" value="12">
  <param name="effect" value="fill">
  <param name="target" value="_self">
  <param name="url" valuetype="ref" value="joker_1_a_v.htm">
</applet>
	</div>
          <div align="left">

<!--webbot bot="Validation" startspan
            S-Display-Name="Links" B-Value-Required="TRUE" --><!--webbot
            bot="Validation" endspan --><select NAME="dest" SIZE="1">
		
		<option selected>Bei welcher Frage sind sie ?</option>
		<option value="..\joker\frage01_1.html">Frage 01</option>
		<option value="..\joker\frage02_1.html">Frage 02</option>
		<option value="..\joker\frage03_1.html">Frage 03</option>
		<option value="..\joker\frage04_1.html">Frage 04</option>
		
		</select><input TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="Start" onClick="surfto (this.form)">
	</div>
```


----------



## Roar (27. Jun 2004)

wärs nicht besser du hättest das in einem Javascript forum gepostet?  :x  :x


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2004)

@Roar: Auf den ersten Blick mag das wie JavaScript aussehen. Weiter unten findet man aber die param-Tags der Applet-Einbindung in Webseiten.

@-eL-baRto-: Der Code sieht aus, als wenn er mit Hilfe von Frontpage erstellt worden wäre. Die Klasse fhpover.class kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du das Applet nicht selbst programmiert hast.
Ändere den param-Tag von:

```
<param name="target" value="_self">
```
in

```
<param name="target" value="haupt">
```
Als target ist jeweils der qualifizierte Name des des Frames anzugeben, in welchem die Seite geladen wird.
_self = in der selben Frame
_blank = in einem neuen Fenster
_parent = im übergeordneten Frame
_top = im gesamten Fenster

oder wenn Du einen Namen für Deine Frames vergeben hast deren Namen, In Deinem Fall also "haupt".
Es kommt hier darauf an, das der Name ganz genau so angegeben wird, wie er im Frameset definiert wurde.

Wichtig ist auch, dass im Code des Applets die Anzeige in einem anderen Frame programmiert ist.


----------

